# OT: Where's the best place (pricewise) to gets parts for Mercedes?



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

It stinks that you use your parents car and then something went wrong with it . . . you must have felt pretty guilty eventhough it wasn't your fault and it is probably better that it happened to you rather then when your mother was driving because you knew better then to keep driving it.


----------



## toshweir27 (Jan 4, 2002)

TD said:


> *I'm really (I mean REALLY) surprised to learn that the Mercedes 6-cylinder engines through the '97 model year were INLINE 6s. I had no idea. *


My father both a 1986 and a 1990 300E. Those 3.0L inline 6's were amazing. Smooth as hell with an incredible sound.


----------

